# Out Cast Blanks



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Knew Tres use to carry them....but how are they compared to the newer blanks?

Know Fish Hunter and Adam swear by em....I am looking for a middle relief...6/7/8-n- bait heaver.

Got a couple ideas on the next heaver...and have the Outcast on the list.....at least the 13'6blank fer right now....


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got three of the Outcast rods and as much as I love them and will probably never part with them, I have heavers that throw much farther than the Outcast. Don't get me wrong they are great throwing rods. One plus with the Outcast is the weight, they are super light and a pleasure to fish with, they fight fish equally good as well. If your looking for a heaver thats an all around pleasure to cast and fish with, get the Outcast. If your looking to throw all the line off the reel check your other options. This is just my opinion.

Ron


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Nserch4Drum, just curious why u sold your ballistic 33-405.....it seems that it would have fit this niche?
U didn't like it?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

chinookhead said:


> Nserch4Drum, just curious why u sold your ballistic 33-405.....it seems that it would have fit this niche?
> U didn't like it?


he'sa ho...u know them asains...havent u watched full metal jacket???


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

chinookhead said:


> Nserch4Drum, just curious why u sold your ballistic 33-405.....it seems that it would have fit this niche?
> U didn't like it?



good question...
The 33-405 Ballistic was an impulse buy. I built it the way I wanted it. Was a great match with either SHA20 or Torium 14. Loved the weight of the blank, like the way it was able to break down in 3 equel pieces.
The rod could easilily load and throw 4 / 5 / 6 / 8 oz's.

Didn't really want to get rid of it, but I have the tackle fever, and I am getting some great deals on some blanks, so I decided to sell.

Again, nothing wrong with the Ballistic line, jus got some deals working on another rod and the build.

My lose will be someones gain....ain't that right fellas?

and to make a long answer short...I am a sanctified tackle HO.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Iceman said:


> I've got three of the Outcast rods and as much as I love them and will probably never part with them, I have heavers that throw much farther than the Outcast. Don't get me wrong they are great throwing rods. One plus with the Outcast is the weight, they are super light and a pleasure to fish with, they fight fish equally good as well. If your looking for a heaver thats an all around pleasure to cast and fish with, get the Outcast. If your looking to throw all the line off the reel check your other options. This is just my opinion.
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron. I appreciate the input. The blanks are extremely lite. The selling point may be if the supplier still has them in the Chamelion colors.
That's a purty blank in the sun lite!


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Brian's Fishing Supply in Honolulu carries and wraps Out Cast blanks. They have been very popular in Hawaii for quite some time. They change styles slightly every year or so. The Launcher became the Ozone, etc.

"The selling point may be if the supplier still has them in the Chamelion colors." Those colors were discontinued a long time ago. However, Merrick Tackle sells the paint if it is what you truly desire. I believe it is a three part process.

For accurate information, I highly recommend you talk to Brian. His phone and address are on the link below. Scroll down the page.

http://www.donstacklehawaii.com/link/retail.htm

Hope this helps,
Don


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Don's right on with his post. I had Brian search the island to try and find one of the blanks with the Chamelion finish but no luck. I have two of the original Chamelion finished blanks and they are beautiful. The third is one of the Ozone blanks that Don referred to, very nice and cool rod. Still has the same dia., weight and feel as the original blanks, mine is in a very good looking Burnt Orange color, it's about the same color that GM is using on some of their vehicles. Good luck.

Ron


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Mine is BLUE 

Fish Hunter didnt like his, dunno why ...he's a recovering Ho, so who knows.

check yer PM


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Didn't really want to get rid of it, but I have the tackle fever, and I am getting some great deals on some blanks, so I decided to sell.
> 
> Again, nothing wrong with the Ballistic line, jus got some deals working on another rod and the build.




Wow, u truly are bonkers and "possessed"....I was just asking because after using the 35-405 I'm maybe contemplating the 33-405 one day


Next to my ballistic my 12 foot tsunami is looking worse and worse....I may be getting ill too.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

If the outcasts are not availble, try the loomis 1448. It fshes better than any rod I have tried.

casts well also...

seaya at the WRI blast...


----------

